# Atlas Trim Differences in USA



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Standard Equipment/Trim Levels (USA)*

*"S"*

*Interior:*

7 passenger seating
Cloth Seats
Driver 6-way manual seat
Passenger 4-way manual seat
Jumbo Box 12L volume (center console?)
2- zone manual A/C
Multi-function steering wheel plastic vinyl

*Exterior:*

18" Alloy Wheels
Stainless Roof Rails
Door mirrors, power adjust, manual folding w/turn signal indicators
LED basic plus headlights w/LED DRL's
2 piece tail light
Privacy Glass

*Safety:*

Parking brake w/hill hold
TPMS
Immobilizer
Post collision Braking System
LATCH child seat system
Rear view camera low

*Comfort & Convenience/Technology*

MIB comp. color 6.5" w/Bluetooth & 6 speakers
Voice Control
App Connect
Cruise Control
Trip Computer Color



*"SE"

"S" Trim Plus...*

Multi-function leather wrapped steering wheel
10-way power driver's seat
Full KESSY
Leatherette seats
Heated front seats
Rear sunshades
Heated door mirrors
Heated washer nozzles
Compact rear-view camera
Fog Lights with cornering
Auto headlights - coming/leaving home
Blind spot detection
Rain sensing wipers
MIB Comp. Media 8" Sirius/HD radio, 8 speakers, +3 additional USB ports
Car-Net
Alarm


*"SE" with Technology Package

"SE" Trim plus...*

3-zone air conditioning
Auto dimming rear view mirror
Power lift gate
ACC w/FCW, AEB & Pedestrian Detection
Lane Departure Assist
Remote Start


*"SEL"

"SE" w/Technology plus....*

Panoramic sunroof
Passenger 8-way power seat
Memory function for driver's seat and exterior mirrors
Easy open (virtual pedal)
Towing package (V6 only)
Lower door panel chrome strip
ACC w/FCW, AEB & pedestrian warning
Parking sensors front & rear
Power outlet 115v 2nd row back of center console
Homelink


*"SEL" Premium

"SEL" plus...*

Leather seats
Ventilated front seats
Heated rear seats
Heated steering wheel
20" Alloy wheels
LED Tail Lights
Power folding door mirrors
Door mirrors with puddle lights
Auto high beam
Parking assist
Area view camera
Navigation
Fender audio w/12 speakers
Ambient lighting
Volkswagen Digital Cockpit 12.3"


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for this info! Kind of a bummer to get a sunroof you have to go all the way to SEL. I'm very curious what a SEL will start at. We know they top out at 48k for the SEL Premium.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome! Any info on what trim levels the rline package will be available with?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

cgvalant said:


> Awesome! Any info on what trim levels the rline package will be available with?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


We were told R-Line is available in all trims above the "S" butttt nothing has been locked in even with the trims posted things are subject to change


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

Is there an Atlas spec sheet floating around somewhere? Cargo capacity, legroom and all that stuff.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Fuel economy? Pricing and availability? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Here's additional info on how some features listed for the Atlas here work on other VWs FYI:

Full KESSY (on SE trim and up): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSBsq6HBBzw

Fog lights with cornering (on SE trim and up):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk7Skv2dGlQ

Easy open (virtual pedal) (on SEL trim):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U39BVB7L-6c&vl=en


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

More info from today:

R-Line availability 3rd Quarter.

One of the reps said his fuel economy was 19-20 combined city/hwy.

Cargo capacity is close to 100 cubic feet with all the 2nd & 3rd row down.

87 Octane gas

18.5 gallon tank

GVWR 5997 lbs.with 255/50R20 XL tires at 35psi cold

"The combined weight of occupants and cargo should never exceed 1213 lbs.

Incandescent fog lights and back-up lights.

With the back up camera activated there is a trailer assist feature to aid in hooking up a trailer. The camera gives a different view with the distance lines.

Ambient lighting is white.

Pictures later.....


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*Not so good news...*



vwbugstuff said:


> More info from today:
> 
> R-Line availability 3rd Quarter.


this is not a good news... m looking to buy R-Line and dont want to wait that long....


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwatlasusa said:


> this is not a good news... m looking to buy R-Line and dont want to wait that long....


If VW didn't intend to get R-line models out until the 3rd quarter, they should have just waited to show it off...


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

utsava said:


> If VW didn't intend to get R-line models out until the 3rd quarter, they should have just waited to show it off...


This.... I probably would have just gotten a standard Atlas if I didn't know about the rline. Now during this wait for one, the new expedition will probably be released and VW may lose out! LOL!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm interested in the base FWD model, that fuel mileage quoted above is for the VR6....I hope. Any idea on availability and fuel mileage of the FWD model ?


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

"The combined weight of occupants and cargo should never exceed 1213 lbs"

... so if you have 7 people, they must weigh, on average, not more than 173.2 lbs each. This does not include their "stuff". Anyone else feel this is a major limitation for an SUV designed for America?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Al said:


> I'm interested in the base FWD model, that fuel mileage quoted above is for the VR6....I hope. Any idea on availability and fuel mileage of the FWD model ?



No, not yet.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Recent Pictures*


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'm interested to give one of these a go. Our issue is that my wife loves her '15 Grand Cherokee Altitude. Volkswagen will have to really offer something compelling in the Atlas to get us to make a shift.


----------



## justTJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm interested to give one of these a go. Our issue is that my wife loves her '15 Grand Cherokee Altitude. Volkswagen will have to really offer something compelling in the Atlas to get us to make a shift.


And I'm looking to get into one by trading my '15 GMC Acadia SLT 1,,, really leaning toward the Atlas.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm interested to give one of these a go. Our issue is that my wife loves her '15 Grand Cherokee Altitude. Volkswagen will have to really offer something compelling in the Atlas to get us to make a shift.



Like a 6 Year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty??


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> Like a 6 Year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty??


Is that different than the power train warranty? Or does that include free scheduled maintenance like oil changes? I don't remember how my 2012 VW GTI did it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Canthoney said:


> Is that different than the power train warranty? Or does that include free scheduled maintenance like oil changes? I don't remember how my 2012 VW GTI did it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



This is all I know so far. I don't know if powertrain and corrosion will be above and beyond.

Also, there is no more free scheduled maintenance. My daughter bought a 2017 Beetle and oil changes aren't included.

http://www.vwserviceandparts.com/volkswagen-maintenance-plans/


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

vwbugstuff said:


> Like a 6 Year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty??


No, but the current GC is a tank, the V6 is smooth, the 8 speed transmission is great, it's quiet, roomy and has all the creature comforts one would like. Biggest complaint is fuel economy, but the other advantages more than overshadow that. Are the interior plastics as well put together? No. Do the small carpeting gaps and seat covering connectors look cheap and make my OCD go mental? Yes. But as a value proposition the GC is hard to beat, especially if we don't need the 7 seat capabilities. 

I really would prefer a Touareg next time through, but the pricing is outrageous when you compare it to the competition.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Do we have the right sticker attached here? 

It says seating capacity 5. Front 2 and rear 3. Uhhh. This is a 7 seater. 

Which also makes me wonder if we have the weight correct? Like someone pointed out 1200 pounds divided by 7 is just over 170 per person (for 7 people). Or if one average guy 200 pounds wanted to fold the seats and haul stuff from the lumber yard he could only load up 1000 more pounds? 

Can someone tell me if that sort of payload is normal? A quick search appears Honda Pilot is 1340 so we're not that far off. 

Not sure if that max weight is with or without the hitch (or if a different sticker is attached depending on which model you have?). This is likely different with rear bucket seats as well? Or maybe the two configurations are pretty close 

The biggest issue is to know the gross vehicle weight and go from there. The sticker above shows 6000 pounds but again there's a couple questions I have surrounding the accuracy and then obviously it's just important to ensure you don't exceed.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> Do we have the right sticker attached here?
> 
> It says seating capacity 5. Front 2 and rear 3. Uhhh. This is a 7 seater.
> 
> ...



I noticed the sticker as well. All of the units they had on Friday were SEL Premiums, so they did have hitches. Im not sure what the seating configuration was on the one that he took the sticker picture of.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

jkopelc said:


> \
> Which also makes me wonder if we have the weight correct? Like someone pointed out 1200 pounds divided by 7 is just over 170 per person (for 7 people). Or if one average guy 200 pounds wanted to fold the seats and haul stuff from the lumber yard he could only load up 1000 more pounds?


A 1200lbs payload is average for this class. If this was an SEL with all the options then the other trim levels will have a higher payload.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> A 1200lbs payload is average for this class. If this was an SEL with all the options then the other trim levels will have a higher payload.


Agreed, pretty normal. Heck look at a 1/2 ton and the payloads aren't as big as you think. Everyone focuses on the tow # but really the payloads are the real limiter. Even a Suburban has less than ~1700 in 1500 form.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Compared to Canada?*

So the trim levels seem to match closely to the Canadian specs... what about the pricing? seems like with the exchange rate, the northern MSRPs are lower than US projected figures...


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Atlas Price & Order Guide*

Not sure if this was posted already but I got this from my local dealer last night.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Cool! I definitely have not seen this version posted.

Anything on the Tiguan?!?!  (I read elsewhere that its order guide may be release in about 4-6 weeks but just asking in case I read wrong!)


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a pdf posted online that we could print?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

jkopelc said:


> Does anyone know if there is a pdf posted online that would could print?



http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Atlas_order_guide.pdf

This dealer usually has them up as soon as we find out and, lo and behold, it didn't disappoint this time! (I have them bookmarked for the eventual release for the 2018 Tiguan order guide.)

This dealer has a link to the "Special" (Launch?) Edition but the link is broken as of this second: http://www.jennings-vw.com/vw-order-guides


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Atlas Price &amp; Order Guide*

Does anybody know if the dealership calendar weeks are normal weeks. I heard before that they don't go Jan-Dec. Week 15 would of technically been last week and 27 would be in July. I'm ready to trade my R in for an SEL Premium but I want the captains chairs.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

GTi_4_Life said:


> Does anybody know if the dealership calendar weeks are normal weeks. I heard before that they don't go Jan-Dec. Week 15 would of technically been last week and 27 would be in July. I'm ready to trade my R in for an SEL Premium but I want the captains chairs.



Week 27 is the second week of July.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

For anyone who is interested, Edmunds.com has added the Atlas to its comparison feature so you can now compare the Atlas' specs to competitors.

https://www.edmunds.com/car-comparisons/

The 2.0T is listed with a mileage of 17/23 while the V6 is listed at 18/25. Not sure how accurate those numbers are as I've noticed on other models that they've screwed up info in the past.


----------



## gunbuster (Sep 14, 2012)

Area view camera is only on the SEL Premium? 

You know if VW wanted to drive sales of the top line trim not having to search for half an hour and end up on a forum to see a list of trims/features called in one place out would be a good start...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Since VW makes it a bit difficult to easily differentiate the specific trims via their website or the brochure, I thought I would attempt to interpret the pricing press release for newcomers. Remember that this is just standard equipment, so here are a few disclaimers: 

The 4motion system, and V6 are available across the line, however they are standard on the SEL with premium package 
Rear bucket seats are available on the SE and above
Black 20" rims are available on the SEL (regardless if you have the premium package or not)
The R line package is only available on the SE, SE Tech and SEL models. Not the SEL with premium package because of the parking steering assistant sensors/body kit
The hitch comes with SEL V6 and above models regardless of drivetrain
While VW calls two of the trims the SE with tech and the SEL premium, they are really just packages on the trims as indicated below in italics
The S launch edition is explained at the bottom since it has some se and some sel features and only comes with the V6

Here goes:

*Atlas S *

2.0L TSI 4 Cylinder Turbocharged Engine
Front Wheel Drive
8 Speed Automatic Transmission
Drive Modes
Electronic Parking Brake
18-Inch Aluminum-Alloy Wheels
Stainless-Steel Roof Rails
Privacy Glass
LED Headlights with LED DRL
Cloth Seating Surfaces
Rearview Camera
6.5-inch Composition Color Touchscreen with 6 speakers and 1 USB Port
Bluetooth Phone and Audio
Car-Net Mobile App Connection/Emergency Services
Apple CarPlay/Android Auto/Mirrorlink

*Atlas SE (Adds to S)*

Heated Door Mirrors
Automatic Headlights
Rain-Sensing Wipers
Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert
Foglights with Cornering Function 
KESSY Keyless Access w/Push-Button Start
Leather-Wrapped Steering Wheel
V-Tex Leatherette Seating Surfaces
Heated Front Seats
Rear Side Sunshades
10-Way Power Driver Seats
8.0-inch Composition Media Touchscreen with 8 Speakers and 2 USB Ports 
2 Additional Rear Charging USB Ports
SiriusXM Satellite Radio
_SE Technology Package_

Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)
Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist)
Lane Departure Warning with Lane Keep Assist (Lane Assist)
Power Liftgate
Remote Start
Climatronic 3-Zone Climate Control
Frameless Auto-Dimming Rearview Mirror

*Atlas SEL (Adds to SE with Tech)*

Panoramic Sunroof
Easy Open Foot Liftgate
Homelink 
Footwell Lighting
Chrome Window/Mirror Switch Trim
8-Way Power Passenger Seat
Memory Driver Seat with Dipping Passenger Mirror
Front and Rear Park Sensors (Park Pilot)
Rear 115v Power Outlet 
_SEL Premium Package_

4Motion AWD
3.6-liter VR6 Engine
Trailer Hitch
12.3-inch Volkswagen Digital Cockpit Instrument Cluster
20-Inch Aluminum-Alloy Wheels
8.0-inch Discover Media Touchscreen with Navigation
LED Taillights
Power-Folding Auto-Fold Door Mirrors
LED Mirror Puddle Lights
Ventilated Seats
Vienna Leather Seating Surfaces
Heated Rear Seats
Heated Steering Wheel
Automatic High Beam Control (Light Assist) 
Ambient Interior Lighting
Parallel and Perpendicular Parking Steering Assistant (Park Assist) with 360 Degree Parking Sensors
Area View 360 Degree Camera
480-watt Fender Premium Audio System with 12 speakers and Subwoofer

*S Launch Edition (Trim Oddity)*

3.6-liter VR6 Engine (Designed to help with the initial 2.0T delay)
Panoramic Sunroof (SEL)
Homelink (SEL)
Footwell Lighting (SEL)
SiriusXM Satellite Radio (SE)
8.0-inch Composition Media Touchscreen with 8 Speakers (SE)


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I think the VW Atlas Order Guide is also helpful for this:

https://di-uploads-pod10.dealerinsp...les/uploads/2017/04/atlas-price-and-order.pdf


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> I think the VW Atlas Order Guide is also helpful for this:
> 
> https://di-uploads-pod10.dealerinsp...les/uploads/2017/04/atlas-price-and-order.pdf


True- but just like the website they try to make the trims inclusive of packages, engines and drive-trains which is cumbersome and confusing as it always has been. Hopefully my trim breakout will be an easier distinction for people who say "wait does mine have that?" or "which trim do i need to get to have that?"


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think the 8" screen is standard on the SE. There were several SE models with the 6.5" at the dealer when we bought our Atlas (launch)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

a(M)d(K)a(2)m said:


> I don't think the 8" screen is standard on the SE. There were several SE models with the 6.5" at the dealer when we bought our Atlas (launch)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It is standard on the SE- Not sure what you saw, but the only one with the 6.5 is the base S. Here are two random SE models on cars.com, one with tech and one without. Both 8"

without tech:
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/710953183/overview/


with tech:
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/713901760/overview/


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

This is helpful and I agree that on the vw site, you get basically 4 bullet points of what the trim adds. I know you click to get into more detail but...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> This is helpful and I agree that on the vw site, you get basically 4 bullet points of what the trim adds. I know you click to get into more detail but...


Yeah VW is great at listing everything per trim, but not at differentiating the trims. And they do this intentionally. I am continuing to edit the top as i discover more things. Is LED license plate lighting standard, or only on sel prem with led tails?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

SEL
•Easy Open Foot Liftgate


How does this work??





Also, VWoA really screwed up here. There are entirely too many different trims.

S should be eliminated, SE should be S; SEL should be SE; and SEL Premium should just be SEL. All VR6s should be 4motion.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> SEL
> ?Easy Open Foot Liftgate
> 
> 
> How does this work??


Not terribly well. 

If you stand directly behind the lift gate and kick in toward the parking sensor and then step back, with the key in your hand or pocket, the lift gate is supposed to open. 

Maybe I just need to get used to it, but my attempts have just made me look like a crazy person before I give up and push the damn button.

Note it can be turned on or off in the settings through the infotainment system.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> Not terribly well.
> 
> If you stand directly behind the lift gate and kick in toward the parking sensor and then step back, with the key in your hand or pocket, the lift gate is supposed to open.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is clunky compared to other offerings I've used. You have to kick to the left of the hitch and then stand back. It is lengthy but works. You can see an example of exactly how to do it on the vw website in one of the atlas flash loop videos on the page.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow... it actually "works."


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Yeah VW is great at listing everything per trim, but not at differentiating the trims. And they do this intentionally. I am continuing to edit the top as i discover more things. Is LED license plate lighting standard, or only on sel prem with led tails?


Pretty sure the license plate LED is standard and any aftermarket ones are just brighter.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Here's a link to the order guide which has all the information you seek.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Here's a link to the order guide which has all the information you seek.


yeah that is not very clear by looking at a list of trims and having to read across. But it is good for optionals and pics.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> yeah that is not very clear by looking at a list of trims and having to read across. But it is good for optionals and pics.


Pretty clear to me 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone else find it silly that the Fender Audio is only standard with SEL Premium? I know the reasoning behind it but anyway. My GTI SE has the fender and I love it. If I were to pull the trigger on an Atlas, I think SE Tech with R Line is the sweet spot. Would be perfect with the fender audio.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> Anyone else find it silly that the Fender Audio is only standard with SEL Premium? I know the reasoning behind it but anyway. My GTI SE has the fender and I love it. If I were to pull the trigger on an Atlas, I think SE Tech with R Line is the sweet spot. Would be perfect with the fender audio.


The sub in the fender system is so awesome. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anybody know if VW would let me order an SEL premium, and delete the panoramic sunroof option? I know Audi has this as option that you can delete on their Q5 & Q7, but I haven't seen anything showing if VW is okay with it? I live in Texas and even with the privacy shade closed I still get baked by the sun.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

TXRanger83 said:


> Does anybody know if VW would let me order an SEL premium, and delete the panoramic sunroof option? I know Audi has this as option that you can delete on their Q5 & Q7, but I haven't seen anything showing if VW is okay with it? I live in Texas and even with the privacy shade closed I still get baked by the sun.


Based on the data VW has on the trim levels and options Id say no, but I would just call VW and ask them.


----------

